# Belated Agility Brag



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

You are going to have so much fun with her! Congrats again on a great start to her agility career!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Ann<:

I heard it was freezing out there so extra kudos<:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a start of a wonderful agility career..go gabby!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

congrats on a great start!

I've been training Flip to do weaves the last few weeks, with the plan of entering him in novice jww in my club's november trial. Then last night I remembered that since I purchased those weave poles several years ago they made the spaces bigger. So now I'm not sure if I want to continue training since I don't want to buy another set and I won't get to do much practice on someone else's regulation set (maybe once if I'm lucky).


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Way to go Gabby!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on a great start! I have also come to prefer tighter courses since that is what we train in and those wide open courses - well - while fun can leave me in the dust LOL

@Jodie, the wider spacing makes it easier for our larger dogs so I wouldn't worry about it - my dogs don't notice the difference other than going through the weaves faster - I think it might be an issue with smaller dogs (like under 30 pounds)


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Your post makes nice reading, I can 'see' it all happening.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It was incredible. I was so excited about taking her I couldn't sleep the night before. Gabby is a blast to own and work with. The compliments I got from people was fun too. Some were folk I don't really know. 

Jodie I agree the 24" weaves are usually not a problem to move a big dog into. Especially in the novice ring where they do six. Both Belle and Teddi got better. If you have an opportunity to do a match or go practice 24" try to go. It does make a dog adjust timing. Usually they find it easier. I have the opposite problem. Gabby and Quinn are entered in the UKC Premier in June. They only use 9 poles (Quinn is VERY aware of her exits) and may only be 22". So I plan to borrow the old weaves from where I train to practice with. I don't want them to be surprised in the ring. UKC will have enough surprises with obstacles and fancy jumps they have never seen before. Last year was aluminum contact surfaces.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I missed this post...Again, congratulations on your passes! Gabby-Goo...YOU ROCK!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go Gabby Goo! So proud of you guys!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wooo hooooo!!!!!

I am so excited for you!! What an awesome debut to agility for the super star Goo! I know that there are many more amazing weekends to come, but I am sure this one will keep you floating for awhile.

Now.... 

:worthless

:smooch:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I probably shouldn't do this.... but.... These are pictures taken by Cathi Winkles photography from the trial. 

These are the ones I am planning on purchasing. There were others but these are my favorites.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love 'em! She is rocking!!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!! What a fabulous debut!

Great pictures, she is on fire!:FIREdevil


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Great pictures Ann, I loved seeing the vid on Gabby, she is one pocket rocket


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I want to see the video!!!!


----------

